# Pregnant with number 6 after 5 boys. - UPDATE page 6



## cosmicgirlxxx

Is there any point hoping for girl this time? I was so bitterly disappointed last time and it almost ruined my pregnancy. I'm telling myself it's another boy but I'm kidding myself by trying to tell myself that I'm not hoping for my princess.


----------



## embeth

There's ways hope! I'm pregnant with a girl after 3 boys and I saw a lady on another site having a girl after 6 boys so u never know.. It's tough really hope u get ur girl this time xxx


----------



## george83

I can't imagine what your going through :hugs::hugs::hugs: I spent all of my last pregnancy telling myself that I knew I was having my third boy - and everybody who thoughtlessly asked me "are you hoping for a girl?". I convinced myself I knew it was a boy and still when he was delivered I couldnt help but feel disappointed. I really hope you manage to enjoy your pregnancy - 6 children that's amazing, congratulations!!


----------



## Misscalais

I hope you get your girl. I had a hard time last pregnancy too but was boy #3 for me. This one very unplanned and ive done nothing but worry that it will be another boy. Which i was happy with my 3 little boys, totally done with having babies. Im praying so hard that this little one is a girl. I love my boys they are beautiful little people but i really would like this little surprise to be a sister for them.
Will you find out or will you wait till birth?


----------



## MrsM17

I really hope you get your girl. No matter how much you prepare yourself you are bound to feel that initial disappointment. The biggest same gender families I know are 6 boys and 6 girls. I know of another family that had 7 boys and got pregnant with BG twins, sadly loosing the girl at 23 weeks. That is heartbreaking. Good luck x


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck Hun there is always a chance Ino a girl who had 4 boys then a girl and then got pregnant with twin girls who she sadly lost but it can happen x 
I cried my eyes out when I found out I was having my third boy I'm over the moon now tho and can't wait to meet him x


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Thanks everyone.
I just feel so stupid for even hoping anymore, like I'm setting myself up for an inevitable fall.
This baby was very much unplanned, I was not wanting to have any more children. Maybe this will be my little girl after all :shrug:


----------



## george83

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I just feel so stupid for even hoping anymore, like I'm setting myself up for an inevitable fall.
> This baby was very much unplanned, I was not wanting to have any more children. Maybe this will be my little girl after all :shrug:

Fingers crossed! x x


----------



## Misscalais

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I just feel so stupid for even hoping anymore, like I'm setting myself up for an inevitable fall.
> This baby was very much unplanned, I was not wanting to have any more children. Maybe this will be my little girl after all :shrug:

Fingers crossed tight for you. How many weeks are you?


----------



## winterbabies3

Oh hun! I hope you get your girl!! I freaked out over my second boy I can't imagine 3 more after. Horrible to say but I understand.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Misscalais said:


> cosmicgirlxxx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> I just feel so stupid for even hoping anymore, like I'm setting myself up for an inevitable fall.
> This baby was very much unplanned, I was not wanting to have any more children. Maybe this will be my little girl after all :shrug:
> 
> Fingers crossed tight for you. How many weeks are you?Click to expand...

I'm 14 weeks :flower:


----------



## Misscalais

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> I'm 14 weeks :flower:

Did you have a 12/13 week scan. We might be able to see a nub to guess for you?


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Misscalais said:


> cosmicgirlxxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm 14 weeks :flower:
> 
> Did you have a 12/13 week scan. We might be able to see a nub to guess for you?Click to expand...

No, I have it on Tuesday, I'll post it then if everything is ok. The hospital is so busy that I am having to have the scan late :flower:


----------



## Misscalais

Wow must be a very busy hospital. I don't think nub theory works after 14 weeks because its no longer a nub ( i could be wrong but i think i remember reading that somewhere ). So hopefully you might be able to get a potty shot. But definitely update us.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Misscalais said:


> Wow must be a very busy hospital. I don't think nub theory works after 14 weeks because its no longer a nub ( i could be wrong but i think i remember reading that somewhere ). So hopefully you might be able to get a potty shot. But definitely update us.

Aww really? That's a bit rubbish then. Looks like I'll have to wait til my private gender scan at 16 weeks then. 
Yes, the hospital is so so busy (it's Liverpool Women's). Lots and lots of people needing to be seen :flower:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Scan picture is not very good, baby was upside down and nothing could be seen. Have booked a private gender scan for 22nd September so fingers crossed.


----------



## Misscalais

Oh no, cheeky bubba! Ill keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Thank you :flower:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

How do you add a picture? :shrug:


----------



## 6lilpigs

NOt sure but would love to have a guess for you:flower:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Thanks hunnie :flower:

I have the picture on my laptop but don't now how to attach it here. I'm sure it's very simple! When I click to attach an image t asks for a URL??


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Done it!
Baby was upside down, then on its stomach but I'm hoping that someone can have a look at this for me - thanks x


----------



## winterbabies3

I knew I recognized your name...oh love, how are you doing? I just guessed on your pic in gender prediction and realized it's you. Let us know if you need anything!!


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I'm ok thanks. A bit up the wall as this one was very very unplanned but I'm getting there! :flower:


----------



## Misscalais

I also commented for you. But like i said, its so hard to judge off a pic that is upside down. I still have hope you will hear girl at your scan xx


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Thanks :flower:


----------



## 6lilpigs

I wish you had more pictures cosmic! To me that looks boy but something also just is not the perfect picture I would be looking for itms:) I have spent many years guessing nubs lol, and I prefer to see for a boy a seperate angle bit, there may be a few pics if you follow the links in my signature. I am hoping for you that that is cord, especially with baby upside down, what did you see in the scan? was the cord pointed out to you? I am expecting (am hoping for another blue one:)) myself and have a video which shows the cord wrapped around the area giving the impression of boy until you see the 'boy' areas pulsing as its cord! In the still shots I have been given the pulsing areas look like boy nubs, so my initial hopeful thoughts of boy got kind of stood on their head lol. I do hope its the same for you and that thats a cheeky cord!!


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

To be honest, not a lot was pointed out to me as the monographer was training a dr so spent most of the time trying to get him to take measurements etc. I didn't mind as baby wasn't wanting to move and my bladder was so painful (dr pressing far too hard and full of wee!) that I was happy to get it over with.
I do have a scan on 22nd Sept so not too long to wait now.
In my head I know it will be another boy but my heart can't help but think that this time I might get a pink bundle :blush:


----------



## pinkribbon

Cosmic, I don't want this to come off as harsh so I'm really sorry if it does. I've reworded my response a few times as its so hard to get words right on a screen. I just looked at your pic and want to give my honest opinion. That looks very boy to me. The Nub part looks exactly the same as my 3rd sons. I tore myself up over it at the time.

I'm also an all boy mum and I really hoped for a girl with my 3rd.


----------



## zmzerbe

Anxiously waiting to find out if your bundle is pink or blue!


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

It's another boy. I'm so upset I can barely breathe. I must have something wrong with me, this is abnormal. I just don't know why this is happening to me. Another kick in the teeth as this pregnancy was very much unplanned. How can I have 6 boys and no girl? Please someone tell me what is wrong with me?
I don't understand why everyone else that I know in the whole world have a mix of both but yet I get 6 boys and no girl.
I can't go to work tomorrow, I can't stop crying and everyone is going to ask and I will break down.
I really can't deal with the disappointment time and time again, theres only so much one person can take.


----------



## embeth

Sorry to hear you're so upset.., I felt very disappointed hearing third boy so to hear number 6 must be very hard. Obviously now he is very much here I would never change him, once your little boy is here he will be as precious as all the others, I really hope it gets easier over time for u and u can look forward to meeting your little baby xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Oh im sorry you didn't hear girl.
There's nothing wrong with you! I hope you feel better soon, sending you lots and lots of :hugs: i know it doesn't feel good right now but i hope your new little boy brings you a lot of joy and i hope that one day you get lots of granddaughters to spoil.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## winterbabies3

Oh love, I wish I could just hold you and hug you!!! I am so sorry!! Cry all you need to! I hope you find peace in this situation and can enjoy this pregnancy. Sending a prayer!


----------



## kaths101

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Gosh I cannot imagine...I felt a bit like that with 3 so after 6 I cannot imagine, I'm over it now but it does seem unfair for you. Of course you have done nothing wrong but I know what you mean when everyone else seems to have a nice mix of girl/boy or people not even trying declare they are having a girl first time! 

I'm sorry you are so upset xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so sorry Hun 
I was very upset When u found out number three was a boy and even no feel think the same why does everyone else get boys and girls but me just boys I'm over it now and I'm over the moon to be having another boy he's going to be so loved x 
Take time Hun I'm sure u will feel better soon x 
I cried and cried when I found out which I didn't expect as this pregnancy wasn't planned and I was complete with my boys x x 
You will love him just like the others when he's here x


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm really sorry you didn't hear girl this time, there's nothing wrong with you and it's perfectly natural to want both genders especially if you have several of one already. I hope in the coming weeks/months you start to feel better and congrats on your little baby boy on the way :hugs:


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Thank you everyone. My eyes are sore with sobbing, I feel so so low.
I hope that I start to feel better soon, I'm so sad and my mother is being totally non understanding which doesn't help.
Luckily my best friend is extremely understanding (even though she has a nice mix of both genders) and she has been great to talk to.
I'm so sad :cry:


----------



## embeth

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I felt really low for a week or so after finding out I was carrying my third boy.. What helped me was to
Just keep picturing the perfect tiny baby I would have at the end of it all and buying a few bits. Hope u start to feel better soon xxx


----------



## kaths101

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> Thank you everyone. My eyes are sore with sobbing, I feel so so low.
> I hope that I start to feel better soon, I'm so sad and my mother is being totally non understanding which doesn't help.
> Luckily my best friend is extremely understanding (even though she has a nice mix of both genders) and she has been great to talk to.
> I'm so sad :cry:

:hugs::hugs: I'm glad your friend is understanding. Must be really tough!


----------



## Misscalais

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> Thank you everyone. My eyes are sore with sobbing, I feel so so low.
> I hope that I start to feel better soon, I'm so sad and my mother is being totally non understanding which doesn't help.
> Luckily my best friend is extremely understanding (even though she has a nice mix of both genders) and she has been great to talk to.
> I'm so sad :cry:

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## winterbabies3

How have you been doing lovey?


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

A little better I think, in that I can talk about it without crying now. I feel numb actually. It doesn't help that I've been in bed for two days with a horrid flu like cold bug. Hope to feel better soon x


----------



## pinkribbon

:hugs:

This will get better for you. As soon as you have that precious bundle at the end it will make all this seem irrelevant, at least it did for me. Hang on in there :hugs:


----------



## winterbabies3

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> A little better I think, in that I can talk about it without crying now. I feel numb actually. It doesn't help that I've been in bed for two days with a horrid flu like cold bug. Hope to feel better soon x

Hope you feel better.


----------



## 6lilpigs

So sad it wasn't a surprise lady for you in there xxx But your gonna have a completely awesome and individual family!! Imagine in 20 years time a photograph with your 6 gorgeous boys surrounding you, amazing :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## george83

My gosh I literally don't even know what to say to you, I was incredibly disappointed that my third was another boy I can't not imagine what your going through. As 6 lilpigs said though you will have an amazing family. 

I hope your flu eases up soon and your feeling better being pregnant and ill sucks x x x


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Feeling much better today - thank you x


----------



## motherofboys

I hope you get your girl, I have 4 boys. I keep trying t up convince myself that if I had another and it was a boy I would be OK with that but deep down I know there will still be disappointment


----------



## allforthegirl

I just found out I'm having my sixth boy too. I am not doing well at all!! Seriously don't have words to how upset I am.


----------



## motherofboys

allforthegirl said:


> I just found out I'm having my sixth boy too. I am not doing well at all!! Seriously don't have words to how upset I am.

Hugs


----------



## Buttercup84

allforthegirl said:


> I just found out I'm having my sixth boy too. I am not doing well at all!! Seriously don't have words to how upset I am.

I'm really sorry you didn't hear girl this time... Hope you start to feel OK soon :hugs:


----------



## kaths101

Allforthegirl :hugs::hugs:

I can't believe all these boys!!


----------



## george83

allforthegirl said:


> I just found out I'm having my sixth boy too. I am not doing well at all!! Seriously don't have words to how upset I am.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I've said it before but I literally don't know what to say to you. Hope your feeling better soon x x x


----------



## allforthegirl

I honestly didn't think that I would react like this....I thought I would be more prepared. Like cosmic said, i too was shattered being told boy with my last too, and now I am having to do it again. I feel so disconnected from this LO. I am so worried that I don't want a boy so bad that I won't get over it and just hand it back to the nurse when I give birth....:sad1:

I am so damn glad that DH is getting fixed.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Beautiful boy number 6 arrived safe and sound 9 weeks ago.
He is the most beautiful boy I have ever seen, huge blue eyes like saucers.
I couldn't love him more :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations hun im very happy for you xx


----------



## laila 44

Holy cow 6 boys!!! Wow congrats! They are gonna loveeee their mamma xxx


----------



## pinklightbulb

Congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations


----------

